# GrafikKarte AGP



## lernen.2007 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein DellRechner(optiplex gx270). Ich habe mit Bios die AGP aktiviert und dort auch meine Grafikkarte eingeschlossen und die Treiber dazu auch installiert. Ich wollte kein Onboard Grafikkarten. Das Problem ist, dass die Bildschirm sich selbständig ausschaltet. Das passiert zur Zeit öfter. Woran kann es denn liegen?


----------



## PC Heini (23. Juni 2008)

Kannst Du vlt mal mit nem anderen Bildschirm probieren? Ist nur, um einen Defekt auszuschliessen. Beschreib mal das ausschalten besser. Ist dess der Schlafmodus oder was?


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2008)

Schau einmal in der Energieverwaltung deines Betriebssystems nach ob da evtl. etwas in der Art eingestellt ist. Solltest du Vista nutzen und der Bildschirm einfach nur aus und wieder aus gehen solltest du evtl. einfach einen aktuellen Grafiktreiber aus dem Internet holen. Am besten von der Seite des Herstellers.


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mit einem anderen Bildschirm ausprobiert, aber es ist das gleiche Problem. Manchmal beim Einschalten der Rechner bleibt das Bildschirm schwarz und manchmal während man am PC arbeitet. Dann muss ich zwei bis viermal rechner ein und ausschalten bis das Bild wieder da ist. Ich habe neue Grafiktreiber auch installiert. Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr?


----------



## PC Heini (25. Juni 2008)

" Ich wollte kein Onboard Grafikkarten. "

Diese Onboard Graka haste aber im Bios deaktiviert und den Teiber dazu gelöscht?


----------



## _Lupo_ (30. Juni 2008)

Ist das Kabel vom Monitor richtig eingeschraubt?


----------

